# Anyone have experience with these 3 supplements?



## Oman (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello

Can anyone tell me if they've used any of the following supplements; if so, what dosage do you reccomend, is there any notable side effects and what will the results be like.

Falcon labs MK-677 hormone tech
Falcon labs Super EPI bulkboost tech
Falcon labs OxyBurn pro fat burner

greatly appreciate any advice
thanks


----------



## Solomc (Jun 13, 2017)

Your wasting your money on all 3


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 13, 2017)

What's your goals ?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 13, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Legends-Men-Falcon/dp/3861876736


----------



## Solomc (Jun 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Legends-Men-Falcon/dp/3861876736


Lmfao. Only 2 left in stock. Order soon


----------



## Oman (Jun 14, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Your wasting your money on all 3



Why do you think they are a waste?



Youngblood1984 said:


> What's your goals ?



Im firstly looking the fat burners to help burn stubborn fat faster. Im currently 92kg, I would say approximately 15% bf. 

Im also looking to maintain as much dry muscle as I can that ive gained over this past 6 months. 

Basically I want to lean out, lose bodyfat and maintain muscle and if possible; continue to harden the muscle and grow specific muscle areas especially my traps and arms. 

Thanks 

NB: the reason I only posted these supplements is because my local supplement shop only recently got them SARMs in stock and theres only 2 types of fat burners. These falcon labs or EPH500


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2017)

Oman said:


> Why do you think they are a waste



Because sarms are over hyped garbage being taken by people who don't know wtf they are doing. It used to be prohormones now it's sarms.  

You need to clarify your goal imo. Reads like you want it all and want it now.  Not gonna happen that way. 

Give us some Info on you. Age height weight body fat percentage years training etc...


----------



## Oman (Jun 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because sarms are over hyped garbage being taken by people who don't know wtf they are doing. It used to be prohormones now it's sarms.
> 
> You need to clarify your goal imo. Reads like you want it all and want it now.  Not gonna happen that way.
> 
> Give us some Info on you. Age height weight body fat percentage years training etc...



Lots of people have said that SARMS do work, some people here say they dont work?

18 years
186cm tall (6ft2)
92kg weight
14/15% bf approx guess
Been training early September 2016
Train around 6 times a week
Deadlift pb 200kg x 1
Benchpress pb 100kg x 3
Squat 130kg x 3

I want lose fat and get moderate muscle gains, and harden my muscle im holding.

Ive started focusing more on strenght training recently.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 14, 2017)

"lose fat and get moderate muscle gains, and harden my muscle im holding."


This comes from training and diet.  Get that stuff dialed in. At 18 with 9 months training you're just getting familiar with the gym.  If you are under the impression that there is a quick or easy way to achieve what you are looking for you are mistaken.  Focus on training and diet and save your money.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2017)

Oman said:


> Lots of people have said that SARMS do work, some people here say they dont work?
> 
> 18 years
> 186cm tall (6ft2)
> ...



Ask those same people how or why they work and you get drooling nonsense.

These are not tried and true drugs nor are they dietary supplements and are dangerous imo.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 22, 2017)

Just dawned on me what that name is associated with .......


----------

